# rabbit cut on ear



## lklauren (Aug 10, 2012)

my rabbit is 4 months old and it seems to have a oval shaped cut on his ear there is no visible blood but the skin has definitely been broken. he lives with his brother of the same age and neither of them have been castrated yet. does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## tonibun (Aug 10, 2012)

At this age boys quite often start to fight. This is what it sounds like so you will have to keep a close eye on them. If you have them neutered before they start fighting there is a very good chance of them bonding for life. If they start to fight you will have to separate them or they will injure one another.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say they have had a scuffle. I would book them both in for neutering now, before the fights get too bad, and they should be OK. If you cant get them in for neutering very soon, you will need to seperate them until you can, and then rebond them 8 weeks after the ops.


----------

